# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Trail of bottle caps and empty rum punch cuos aug 2013

## poolguywindsor

Cant even remember the start but will try a little photo log report with some highlights of this 12 day adventure!?

Everything went pretty smooth as our flights were on time other than a little issue with the car rental, off we go with a stop at Mega Mart and Island grill, and one more stop at a little sports bar in Green Island. we get to Negril around 4 or so unload the car into our villa and we are on the loose!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok great start already mixed up the pictures! Those above are at Aqua bar a few days in?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

haha you're way out of order.  

That's day 3 or something.

Mike already has his "Real Jamaican" hat on.   Guy bought another one in the airport.

----------


## TizzyATX

LOL

Looks like TROUBLE to me

----------


## Lady Jane

That's what I was going to say Tizzy. Quadruple trouble!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaycee

4guys?? Oh yeah, this is going to be good! :Smile:

----------


## Seveen

let's ROLL!

----------


## jimnkim

Can't wait for more!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hussyband

> haha you're way out of order.  
> 
> That's day 3 or something.
> 
> Mike already has his "Real Jamaican" hat on.   Guy bought another one in the airport.


I think this is just giving a taste of what happened... Already "out of order" on post one... This might be a fun one.

----------


## bjritz

> LOL
> 
> Looks like TROUBLE to me


Just what I thought as well!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok that's better, stop in Green Island

----------


## poolguywindsor

Drop the bags at the villa load the fridge and on to the beach!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Still first night, we work our way down the beach to Bourben Beach you will see that this becomes a familliare patern Oh and look at the view in thelsat picture,lmao

----------


## poolguywindsor

The root of all evil in Negril, "RUM PUNCH"
And one of them sign boards you see this one made us laugh.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Morning day 2, aug 1st, and the arrival of Flip!, We are all relaxed after a long first day!

----------


## Jambarney

Wicked Poolguy, I can only imagine with you guys.

Hope you all had a blast!!

Jamb

----------


## booger

Is that JT in the fedora? 

Celebrity sighting?

like the no loitering no hustling sign. Now that is funny considering the place........

----------


## kaycee

Ha! Nice booty shot! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tfw73

Y'all didn't run into Leslie Chow while you were there, did you?  :Big Grin:

----------


## poolguywindsor

No Leslie Chow, this is stuff that really  happened, not fiction!!   :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26



----------


## murph

Perfect!!!  Drunken chicken eatin into booty shot! hahahaha

----------


## tfw73

> no leslie chow, this is stuff that really  happened, not fiction!!


haha!

----------


## TizzyATX

YESSS!!  Real sh*t

----------


## suzengrace

> no leslie chow, this is stuff that really  happened, not fiction!!


lmao.........

----------


## Seveen

love the eyes after eating cake lol

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hey Flip feel free to add details or pictures as we go!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Love the pictures guys!!! I miss my villa #3 big time! Please post more of the CWV shots as I am using them to "prep" the 2 newbies we will have with us in November. The mushroom/brownie/herb stories will be a big help for them too HaHa. 

Can't wait to read about more of your adventure!
BS

----------


## poolguywindsor

Tony,s Hut this place became a regular stop this trip, icy cold Redstripe.

----------


## poolguywindsor

So we made it to Canoe after several beach stops I think? No pictures though, until we arrived at Canoe!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Just to clarify. We did not frolic and dunk each other like school boys in the surf.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Anyway we were doing pretty good by the time we got there, hey its 2 for 1 rum punch! "Just what we needed"

----------


## poolguywindsor

Definitely no frolicking, just lotsa drinkin, and some really loud conversation!

----------


## suzengrace

Keep the Non-Fiction trip report going-you guys sound like a one fun group to hang out with..love the pictures too :Smile:

----------


## tfw73

> Just to clarify. We did not frolic and dunk each other like school boys in the surf.


omgosh, lol   :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

So for some reason after the 2 for 1 rum punch at Canoe, we end up taking a ride up to 3 dives? Cant remember why? I do remember uncle Johnny and me both had the grilled lobster tails, they were so good!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We went up to 3 dives to get Mike his first taste of Jerk Chicken.  I dont think De Bar was up and running for the night yet.  

This was the first meal we had eaten for the day.

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Maryann

"Just to clarify. We did not frolic and dunk each other like school boys in the surf."
LOL! Love it!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Interesting video! Now I know what riding in the car feels like.......from a dogs perspective! HaHa!

----------


## bjritz

Nice video; floods my memories of that road, thanks!
How was the chicken?

----------


## *vi*

Mr. Poolguywindsor

I'm really enjoying your report.  Gave me a couple of needed chuckles today.  I have a question and forgive me if it's a dumb one but is that cake like special brownies??

----------


## Muzikdoc

I knew I shoulda booked that trip...See you guys soon..I hope..lol

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeah, Musicdoc you would have fit right in with our crew! Although I am not a special cake guy, I think Jamaicans might call it weedcake?

----------


## poolguywindsor

sUNSET AT 3 DIVES the end of the day in Negril, but the beginning of the night!

----------


## booger

> I knew I shoulda booked that trip...See you guys soon..I hope..lol


We can do one.... Hit me up.....

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I barely remember even being at 3 dives.

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK if that's not bad enough, where did we go after 3 Dives?

----------


## tfw73

This is making my wait even harder!  Love the pictures!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not sure where that first picture is from, but apparently we ended up at Spyda,s bar? I guess it was time to harass Anita?
This was also the night we lost the boys, they walked all the way to Canoe, but got there after we had left, so they looked for a while then walked all the way back, some good exercise for 17 year olds! 

 Hey Flip do you have any more details, that's the end of the pictures from this night?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Now I see the first one is 3 Dives, we musta been paying our bills.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> OK if that's not bad enough, where did we go after 3 Dives?


I think we went to a few bars?   Spyda bar was one of them right?

Then we did jungle at one point.

----------


## TizzyATX

Awww Anita is a sweetheart

I love listening to y'all try and figure out what happened lol

----------


## Lady Jane

That's what I was thinking Tiz. Wonder who will remember what next?

----------


## poolguywindsor

So some how we made it to the next day! Bright sunny skies, beach with warm waters, Oh and bacon and eggs!
I kept track as the food buying guy, ii breakfasts, 22 packages of Grace bacon, 88 eggs and loaves and loaves of bread!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yeah we did jungle til about 3am or something in between. Memory of this is hazy. Some other tourist from an AI and I were ripping shots. Last I remember.

----------


## Lady Jane

I bet those boys can eat, if they are anything like my boys when they were teens. They could eat a pound of bacon at one meal if I let them

----------


## Lady Jane

Loving the pics. The beach looks beautiful

----------


## poolguywindsor

They walked to Bourbon Beach for lunch every day except one, the day we went to Blue hole and Little Bay. We did have patty,s and coco bread from Outatown bakery that day though.

----------


## billndonna

Ok Poolguy,time to step it up a bit,we are getting bored here in NC and we have 3 months before we start our trail of bottle caps and rum shots!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so we are up to the day of "Shadow" Starts off as a normal beach crawl day!

----------


## poolguywindsor

It started with Maureen giving one of them looks, You know, "really you brought Shadow here",lmao
I think I had the same look, been here done this before!
Uncle Johnny remembers Shadow from way back in the early 90,s and for some reason always starts with buying him a beer, but never ends there?
Any way we hung at Sunnyside for a few, off down the beach we go!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So I ask the boys if they have ever been to Arthurs, and they have not so , its a piece of Negril history everyone should stop at. It is the original beach bar, and according to a beat up old photo that survived hurricanes and storms, its a photo of the "first tourist to visit Negril signed by the women in 1950 something, anyway its always a fun place to stop. 
As we are making our way down the beach I am giving uncle Johnny a hard time about the Shadow, thing, he says "I told you I was only buying him one beer and that would be it! I say " but you bought him two!" Uncle Johnny says "yeah but he is gone now!"
I say turn around, as Shadow literally was his shadow!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Anyway trust me Shadow was right there with us, and was ready to party on!

Anyway the bartender asks "you ready for another round?" 
Well Shadow is behind us at the bar yelling and banging the bar "REDSTRIPE"
Uncle Johnny is oblivious to this whole thing?
Anyway ask Flip we 

laughed about this several times for the rest of the trip!

So we head out after a couple Shadow right there with us and poor old Uncle Johnny had to set Shadow straight that we are moving on without him.

----------


## poolguywindsor

A stop at Yellowbird!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

I missed most of it but caught the end, lol

----------


## yetta

Absolutely nothing better than a fresh patty from the "Patty Man"!! Sweet video...thanks for the reports.  :Smile:

----------


## Big_frank

Ah Shadow. Remember him well. Used to be a fixture  at 23-7 and was a major pain even then. Word was that his family once owned beachfront property and he was allowed to live on the land and always claimed he had some `ownership`, but boy did he wear out his welcome fast.

----------


## suzengrace

arthurs is a legend...and true you love negril -than you should go have a drink there for sure....

----------


## booger

Where is Arthur's? Landmark?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Red Stripe!!

----------


## Ti2m

> Where is Arthur's? Landmark?


Next to Alfreds.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeah must have walked by Arthur,s a thousand times before stopping in, now I always stop at least once every trip, they are always nice and like to share the picture and story!

----------


## davevols

Arthur's on a night when Alfred's is having a show can be quite entertaining.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Sunset!

----------


## poolguywindsor

And Red Snaper for dinner!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Some shots from my camera, this was the first day I remembered to bring it!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## bjritz

Great pics PGW! This is fun, thanks for taking us along.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

PGW, we need more discription

The air was humid

Like a sauna

The sweat was dripping

down the small of flip's back

into his butt crack

as he stumbled

down the beach

the pearly white

sand parts between

his toes.

We stop for a cold Rum punch

The taste was sweet like pineapple

Shaddowmon screams like a crow

at the bartender

REDSTRIPE

as he bangs his fist

like thor's hammer

what a joy what a joy.

----------


## STRIPER

Wow flip you've got a knack,I could actually picture that sweat rolling into your azz(shiver) that's a nice dietary supplement.I may not eat the rest of the day!(grin)

----------


## jimnkim

> pgw, we need more discription
> 
> the air was humid
> 
> like a sauna
> 
> the sweat was dripping
> 
> down the small of flip's back
> ...


lmao :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Flip - perfection.

----------


## TizzyATX

omg flip you found your f'ing calling!!!

----------


## Simple Ted

That's funny

----------


## Kimbobwee

Awesome!!!

----------


## tfw73

Flip, great job...but, you forgot the semicolons, ellipses, and commas.

----------


## *vi*

> shaddowmon screams like a crow
> 
> at the bartender
> 
> redstripe
> 
> as he bangs his fist
> 
> like thor's hammer
> ...


lmao!!!!

----------


## captaind

> Hephaestus, goldsmith to Apollo;
> 
> Beats out a golden crown;............
> 
> Wear your crown in good health, Flip!


But only Archimedes knows the weight and purity of the Crown........

----------


## limeex2

No wonder I have never heard of it. Its next to Alfreds. Not much of a memory after many Alfreds rum punch's.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Great to fly a kite, or go to Sunnyside!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just some more beach crawl shots!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Anf of course we end up? 
You guessed it,  Bourbon Beach

OK, Flip, lets here the description?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Anf of course we end up? 
You guessed it,  Bourbon Beach

OK, Flip, lets here the description?

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

What a great set of pictures.........of the backs of people's heads.  :Wink: 
We love us some Sunnyside too! Thanks for bringing us back down, even if it is only vicariously. 
Love this report!!!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Thanks for sharing your memories... 

For those who love and miss Negril, your pics are right...on... time!

Happy Travels,

Skb

----------


## TizzyATX

And I was just thinking that you were doing a great job with the photos.  All very clear and level.....are you feeling ok poolyguy?   :Wink: 

Looking forward to some more literary magic from Flip lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Sitting at bourbon beach

next to uncle johnny

a young jamaican driver

gets angry at a young jamaican

working girl

rage, anger, shouting

bumb*****! Bumba clot!

the situation gets physical

tension in the air

awkward silence 

Johnny speaks up.

Pgw storms off 

fed up.

Flip and mike trailing behind

----------


## *vi*

Kites!!!  going to put "kites for kids" on my shopping list. I never have a problem coming up with things for little girls so this is perfect for boys.

I like your photos...I really do  :Smile:

----------


## bjritz

Flip, soooo funny! Hah!

More great pics!

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

Have we got to the part where we stop for Tea?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just have not got there yet, following the picture trail, the order of events not real clear?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Another day and a new start on the beach!
I came across the Redstripe light lime, it was a good afternoon beer in the hot august afternoon,s!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The last picture is Chances, they were setting up for RTI party, which we end up at eventually!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Madmolecule

Are they having any shows at Bourbon Beach?  We caught Yellowman there in February 2012 and it was an amazing show.  It was the night Whitney Houston died and Bobby Dread did kind of a tribute which was really cool.  

Actually are you aware of any live concerts September 6th ,7th or 8th?  We would love to get lucky again.

----------


## Lady Jane

Love the video. How was the punch?

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

Yes Chances for the "Pretty in Pink" party... Rum Fire!!!!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Uncle Johnny?

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

The rain before the storm...

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

I roll with a few A K A's...

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

The storm... Dream Weekend 2013... Igloo Party.

----------


## *vi*

the music, the selector, the incedible sound system, the countless people, no where to dance, move or breath!

ain't no party like a negril beach party!!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hey Aquaman your jumping ahead!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Rum Punchen it!
Up and down the beach!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Rum punch walk on the beach!

----------


## HuskerJohn

Thanks for all the pics and the ride up Westend road.

----------


## poolguywindsor

WTF where are we??

----------


## VVHT

PGW,

Nice Pirates Cave muscle shirt in the rum punch video!

Keep posting!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## poolguywindsor

I still have two of them shirts, that was a cool place, I found it years back while staying at the RIu, taxi,d it down there every chance I got!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The knuckleheads at Seastar, I took them up there for the buffet,
They seemed to be into the drummer,s 

I have seen this show, at least 20 times, and was probably the best drummer performance that night!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So we are still at Saturday night!

Uncle Johnny, was still at Bourbon Beach, I think?

Lets see where the picture trail takes us!

It was a rare moment I still had the car out at night?

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Wow every night for six nights

Screaming DJ,s and party, party.party!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So pretty in pink was a lot of fun!

Uncle Johnny, had a hard time, as there was Rumfire overproof, and there Gold rum, cant remember the brand?

So they were not going down good, so as I recall he left some what early?

I on the other hand was pounding away at the gold rum and "BOOM"!!!

Not sure what time I left but was into the early morning!

Anyway. nothing like toast and Tasty Cheese sandwich in the early morning hours!

----------


## poolguywindsor

AHHH!, sunday morning! Time to relax take it easy? 
Maybe a day on the beach doing nothing at all?
Yeah right we are on vacation, no time to relax, MON!

----------


## poolguywindsor

You see part of the problem coming up from the beach!

Think they were at White Sands earlier, frolicking in the sea, lmao!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Oh! and before you criticize my fuzzy pictures remember it was only a few short hours before that I was at Pretty in Pink pounding brown rum and "BOOM"

----------


## poolguywindsor

So as I recall every one needed a ride to the ATM bank or somewhere to get more cash?

Then lunch at Xtabi?

----------


## poolguywindsor

For sure there was a stop at Rick,s as Mike being a first timer we felt it was our duty to let him see one of the top 10 bars in the world!

Anyway hope some of the others can add more to this afternoon as I cant remember, and was kinda hung over this day!

----------


## Beebeluv

lol great pics i like pic reports.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> For sure there was a stop at Rick,s as Mike being a first timer we felt it was our duty to let him see one of the top 10 bars in the world!
> 
> Anyway hope some of the others can add more to this afternoon as I cant remember, and was kinda hung over this day!


We went to Teds after.

Then you dropped mike uncle johnny and I off at bourbon.  Where the name uncle johnny was born.

He went home in hopes to meet up after.  He didnt.  Mike and I checked out the RTI party at Waves beach.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok, got the Ted,s part, wasn't sure if I missed something,

This was my off day, and dropped them off and went back for a sunday afternoon nap!

Not sure I ever got up? The picture trail ends until tomorrow which would be Monday.

----------


## Patricia

Tastee-Cheese comes in slices!?!?!  Good to know  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes it does, made for good late night snacks!, Hardo bread and cheese sandwiches!

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

We have never been to Teds before but I do remember (albeit vaguely) a trip to Ma Browns with some buddies about 20ish years ago. I'm wondering if that's the same place? Same family? We will have to check this place out in November (for the newbies, of course). Does anyone know if they sell Teds t-shirts? That might be a fun souvenir.  :Cool:

----------


## poolguywindsor

I did not see t-shirts, they have a menu, and a really cool poster on the wall, looks like some one made for them.

Oh, and I have never tried the shrooms, I was just the driver!

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

Hey Big Shiny, I spoke with Tedd, his mom "Ma Brown" passed about 12yrs ago. He assured me the recipe is the same one his mother used... here's his Email if you want to inquire about T shirts... teddsboom@hotmail.com / 876 360 9887 


> We have never been to Teds before but I do remember (albeit vaguely) a trip to Ma Browns with some buddies about 20ish years ago. I'm wondering if that's the same place? Same family? We will have to check this place out in November (for the newbies, of course). Does anyone know if they sell Teds t-shirts? That might be a fun souvenir.

----------


## Sam I Am

By the way PGW... how did that rum punch turn out?  I have never tried to make it myself.

----------


## Peregrine

poolguywindsor

Loved the report, hilarious stuff

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks Aqua Man!!! That is some great info! 
I figured it must be the same family but it's nice to know fi sure. 
Nuff Respect! 
BS

----------


## poolguywindsor

The rum punch was pretty good, although that was later in the day so the taste may have been a bit distorted by then!

I have made it at home before using the recipe from Canoe, it was good.

----------


## booger

> The rum punch was pretty good, although that was later in the day so the taste may have been a bit distorted by then!
> 
> I have made it at home before using the recipe from Canoe, it was good.


canoe's will knock your #^| in the dirt..... Smooth, so smooth and a creeper.

----------


## Sam I Am

I will have to try Canoe's rum punch... never been much of a fan as the times I have had it other places, it tasted like rocket fuel.

----------


## captaind

Sam,

Try proof rum and water...now that's rocket fuel

----------


## Sam I Am

Yikes!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Uncle Johnny and me were always Redstripe guys, the occasional hot Dragons, but last years summer trip the rum punch thing started mixing in!

Now some days turn from beer to rum punch days, it usually doesn't turn out good! Or does it? Guess it depends haow you look at it.

So we have done a few sample beach and west end rum punch tours.

Canoe, Peewee,s, Sunnyside, $2 ones at Aqua are all good!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Alrighty then! On with thing, Monday morning! We have big plans for this day starting with "white Monday" at the Red Dragon!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Started the day with a long walk down by Seashore Bay, closed for renovations. And back!

----------


## poolguywindsor

A check of the weather forcast and some breakfast next on the list!
Nothing like some of Vivians home cooked breakfast!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The knuckleheads are occupied, so its time to get the party started!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

First stop, Tony,s Hut, Mike played a little Connect 4, then on to Sunnyside!

----------


## Beebeluv

im totally into some connect 4 i've been known at dave and busters(adult arcade) to win alot!  Tony's hut... ok it's on the list of to do's

----------


## booger

> First stop, Tony,s Hut, Mike played a little Connect 4, then on to Sunnyside!


Some of the bat bars in all of Jamaica, let alone the WORLD

----------


## poolguywindsor

Bats with wings, or the ones you hit balls with???

----------


## Flipadelphia26



----------


## nicole.edith

> 


ERMGAWD, Flip. LOVE me some Trailer Park Boys! What a **** storm!  :Wink:

----------


## Johio

Flip, is that the One Love Bus?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## poolguywindsor

I think I have been that guy on the "One Love Bus"

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK, so I think we left uncle Johnny at Bourbon Beach and headed up towards Redground!

A stop at Colletta,s bar, I have not been here before but walked by several times sometimes it was too busy to get in the door!

----------


## poolguywindsor

She is a really nice lady, its worth a stop on the way to the REd Dragon, for sure!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So we get to the Red Dragon Grab a round of Redstripe, and head over for some jerk pork!

So the guy serving tells mike, "I gave you some extra cherries!"

So we head back to the bar and a few minutes later we look over at Mike sweating heavily with smoke coming out his ears!

We ask him, "you didn't eat the cherries did you?"

He gets out a reply between guzzles of Redstripe trying to put out the fire in his mouth, Yeah those are not cherries!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So from here we decide to walk through Redground and make our way up the west end!

I remember that I was told Trevor who used to work at Debar was opening up his own place up the road from the Crystal Rose, so I ask the guys if they want to check it out?

Why not?

----------


## yetta

Anxious to hear about Trevor's new place.  Not really sure exactly where it is though.  Hope you post some pics. At least, the memories of the picture might stick in my mind.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Don't worry Yetta I got a "ole eep a"  photos, plus a video showing the location. That,s tomorrow,s project!

----------


## yetta

Sweet!!!  Much respect in advance.  Gotta get my itinerary ready for the winter trip...I believe in always being prepared!  :Smile:   I always love the fact that even after many visits...there are always adventures waiting in Negril. As they say...nothing as inevitable as change..

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok, so I am going to start with the video showing the location of Trevor,s new restaurant. We were the first paying customers so we made sure it was a good start.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hey look we found it! Right where I was told it would be! Imagine that.

----------


## Bnewb

Once Trevor gets everything up & running...they will be serving Jerk Pork....wooohooooo!

----------


## yetta

NIce!!! Thanks for the video...now that I have some landmarks, I'll be good to go. Much respect and thanks for showing us wah gwan. Trevor and all of his family are good people indeed! So ready to check it out up close and personal.  I am so ready for some good Jamaican food! Soon come..........

----------


## poolguywindsor

He is fixing up the place really nice! It might be a bit before I can get more pictures up, some one knocked my computer off the table yesterday, its screwed!

----------


## billndonna

Keep them coming PG,look forward to running into you and having a few Red Stripes end of November!

----------


## Jaherring

Love Tony's hut. Thanks for the photo.

----------


## poolguywindsor

ok, bought a charger for one of my old laptops today, now I just have to load photo,s on this one!

Tony,s Hut has become a regular stop, they have those frosty Redstripe,s!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Back in business!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Look at them chickens, trevor gets them direct from the farmer in the country!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

and now for some camera pictures!

----------


## Sam I Am

Love the Gary Busey mug shot koozie!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

I told you i had a lot of pictures from here!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## nicole.edith

Holy cow that Gary Busey  koozie is classic! I need one!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeah, mike had that beer thing everywhere he went, lots of comments on it too!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

OK thats it from  Tevor,s new place!

----------


## Ti2m

Is this Trevor aka Indian from Eddie's? Or am I confused?

----------


## Bnewb

> Is this Trevor aka Indian from Eddie's? Or am I confused?


Trevor aka Redskin from Eddie's De Bar & 3 Dives.  :Smile:

----------


## booger

> Is this Trevor aka Indian from Eddie's? Or am I confused?


Looks like 3 brothers on the West End with three distinct settings. Nice.....

----------


## spub

Me thinks it's Nick Nolte.....

Respect

Kirt

----------


## Lady Jane

> Love the Gary Busey mug shot koozie!


Me too! But isn't it Nick Nolte ( spell?)

----------


## poolguywindsor

No it,s definitely Gary Busey!

----------


## Patricia

Nick Nolte

----------


## Peregrine

It's Nick. Classic. Where did Mike get it?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Nolte.  Why was I giving the finger.  Always keeping it classy

----------


## suzengrace

Loving your report AND pictures..you guys get around to all the cool places...

----------


## Ti2m

> No it,s definitely Gary Busey!


It's hard to believe but Gary Busey doesn't have a mug shot.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was sure mike said it was Gary Busey, but maybe I was drinking?

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was wondering about that too Flip, what was the reason for that finger?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

No idea. My bad dude.

----------


## poolguywindsor

You didnt think we were finished yet? The sun hasnt even set yet, we are determined this was to be a west in pub crawl day aftyer Red Dragon, but we got a little side tracked, funny how that can happen on the island!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok so I just cheated and looked ahead at the next pictures,   and its coming back to me now, that is where we went next!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Next stop as I see was Natural Mystic, this is a really cool spot to stop for a drink or two, or more!. It,s located across from Miyard, some call it Susan,s bar, well I guess that,s because its Susan,s bar.
And then  there is Diedra that will keep you entertained if she is around.

----------


## poolguywindsor

So I am pretty sure we had stopped at Jenny,s , and maybe other places, but no picture,s

As we continued up the west end, a car honked at us wandering in the road, and yelled get in!

So we are kidnapped and brought up a dark lane, some where in the west end!

Ahh dont be worried, it was Rob and Lisa, and they brought us to Seastar as its Karaoke night?

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Ok I see we definitely were at Jenny,s!

----------


## poolguywindsor

And it also appears we then ended up at Debar?

What was I doing to that dog?

And why are the pictures so blurred?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Wait there are a few more!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yes, Debar... We are drinking some of the strongest rum punch yet.  Dave, you were pouring the drinks for awhile.

Rob and Lisa took a ride back to their place, and dropped us off near roof top.  We went to the ATM and I got 100000 JA for some reason?  Dave you bailed on us, and Mike was shot too.  So now I have a walled full of JA at home, waiting for the next trip.

----------


## poolguywindsor

This is a video that should have been deleted and never seen!

Meanwhile back at Bourbon Beach, I imagine Uncle Johnny is keeping order restored!

Remember this day started back on the beach and then a walk up to Redground!?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

Yeah we went from noon til ?????

----------


## poolguywindsor

OH now I remember this was your last night, so just to make sure you and Mike were well rested for your travel day,  :Smile:

----------


## murph

lovin the report PG. Cant wait to try Trevors thx for passing along that info.

----------


## VVHT

PGW,

Not a bad thing to be kidnapped by Rob and Lisa. Waiting for you to post the video of Rob singing!!!! lmao

----------


## Aimbri

Looks like you and your buds had a great time...... Thanks

----------


## poolguywindsor

I was too slow to get the camera out and take a video, Rob didnt sound bad, but then again we had started drinking at noon,  :Smile: 

this was day 6 I believe only 6 to go, but the last for Flip and Mike, maybe there will be less beer presure?

----------


## STRIPER

Yeah it is odd the pictures got fuzzy right after you left Jenny's,hmmm :Wink:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hmmm, good point, any details on that Flip?

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We stopped a Jenny's.  me you and mike had done cake prior to seeing Lisa and rob. You two had a good portion I had a small one.

----------


## Momthor3

Haha PGW  beer pressure  lol

----------


## since75

Hi Dave,

thanks for photos of Seashore.  I can't imagine them being ready for January but you never know.......

----------


## poolguywindsor

Good thing you two bad influence,s were only there for 6 days, now I can get back to clean healthy vacation time.  :Cool:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I was physically ill for 3 days after I got back.

----------


## STRIPER

> I was physically ill for 3 days after I got back.


Detox?

----------


## Bnewb

> PGW,
> Not a bad thing to be kidnapped by Rob and Lisa.  lmao



LOL...it was more to keep them from weeble wobbling all over the road!!!!!

----------


## murph

in all fairness Bnewb... weeble wobbles wobble, but they dont fall down! hahaha

----------


## Beebeluv

lol no... but they can get taken out by a car ...lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> Detox?


No, I had some wicked poops.  It was like throwing a quart of water into the toilet every few hours.  Mike had the same issue.

----------


## booger

> No, I had some wicked poops.  It was like throwing a quart of water into the toilet every few hours.  Mike had the same issue.



Thanks for the color......

----------


## poolguywindsor

Way too much information!!!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am pretty sure that was not the first time I have been picked up wobbling by Rob and Lisa.

----------


## STRIPER

Sorry I asked

----------


## poolguywindsor

So pretty much didn't move much the next day, the hammock to the sea and back was about it!

----------


## poolguywindsor

My son was set on dinner at Ivan,s ,good choice so off we went into the west end, but no Uncle Johnny.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Cant remember what I had, I know they both had the jerk chicken pasta.

----------


## poolguywindsor

A few more shots from Catcha, I think that was about it for this day a few Redstripe lights and that's about it!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I believe this is Wednesday, breakfast and everyone is in chill mode now, a week in to our trip!

Ready for Vivian,s great breakfast!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Oh, and we have had a new guest arrive, it,s Captain Johnny!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Its a house party day, and Chicken Lasagna is on for dinner!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Maryann

Great TR!  You wild guys can handle your liquor!  LOVE Crystal Waters.  Staying there next time.

----------


## billndonna

Good to see your still having a great time PGW,hope we cross paths end of November,maybe even have a Stripe or 10!!

----------


## jimbo

Thanks WPG

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

More great stuff guys! Vivian is freeking AWESOME! So fun.....and funny.

----------


## Lady Jane

Love the videos. Your housekeeper seems like a real fun lady

----------


## poolguywindsor

Vivian was definitely a highlight to our trip, she is a great cook and so much fun!

I don't think Uncle Johnny has readjusted reality yet!

 Still missing Those bacon and egg breakfasts.

----------


## Lady Jane

> Vivian was definitely a highlight to our trip, she is a great cook and so much fun!
> 
> I don't think Uncle Johnny has readjusted reality yet!
> 
>  Still missing Those bacon and egg breakfasts.


I bet!!!

----------


## Tanfastic

PGW your trip looked like so much fun, I would love to hang out with you guys some time, just don't know if my liver can handle it!

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK so 'chicken lasagna" We had this on the north coast with a  cook that had been working in that villa since way back in I think the 60,s anyway it has been my mission to show every cook in Jamaica how to make chicken lasagna ever since! well Vivian nailed it!  The 4 of us ate all of it!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Lady Jane

Do you have a recipe for your chicken lasagna? Looks yummy

----------


## poolguywindsor

It is the same as regular lasagna, except replace the beef with chicken, but for some reason it always tastes way better in Jamaica! We had it years back at some friends who stayed at Silver Sands cook suggested it, since then every villa I stayed in I showed them how to make it, and its always really good, I think the green pepper and onion make it tastier. Everything Vivian cooked was super good!

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

Ok, everything is starting to make sense. I had so much fun this trip that I never "Auto Saved" many moments. This wasn't my first trip to Negril nor my first trip with PGW, it was one of my best trips though. Can't put my finger on the reason why. Everything just seamed to fall into place. Thanks PGW, "The Knuckleheads" and of course Ben and Mike.

Now, if I remember correctly, after that spectacular Chicken Lasagna, PGW and I went on a beach crawl. Most likely destination... Bourbon Beach! We staggered Back towards Crystal Waters on the black beach, laughing our asses off at god knows what. The ship with the large lights caught my attention, it was heading towards shore at a high rate of speed and only paralleled the beach at the last moment... enter the Pterodactyl?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yeah that sounds right to me too, but was that up in the trees, still think it was a pterodactyl!

----------


## poolguywindsor

This would be that beach crawl, including a stop at Margaritaville, and to see Maureen, as she received A new Smoking sign to be posted.

----------


## poolguywindsor

This is the boat that caused the Ptyradactyl scare, not sure we made all the way to Bourbon Beach, remember tomorrow is Thursday and we have a road trip planned, and its Ladies night at The Jungle!

----------


## Aqua Man MWF

Can't wait to see what we did tomorrow...

----------


## poolguywindsor

Before we start we have the tough task of getting the knuckleheads out of bead for breakfast, but this was a daily problem!

I know "its there vacation too"

----------


## poolguywindsor

On the road heading deep westend!

----------


## captaind

PGW......

Come out to the yard......

----------


## poolguywindsor

Its on my list captaind, was good seeing you again on this last trip how ever brief it was.

----------


## STRIPER

Hey pool guy,on the pictures of stripes thread you posted a pic with a couple pool tables where was that?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Those were in Treasure Beach, at the Wild Onion, not sure that place is still there.

----------


## STRIPER

Ah thanks

----------


## poolguywindsor

Out on the road, first stop, The Blue Hole!

The one picture is Jurasic Park, anyone ever been there, always think to stop, but never have?

----------


## poolguywindsor

OH, I almost forgot they are running water pipes up through the far west into Orange Hill, and Brighton, was a little scary driving through some of that stretch with the construction going on. Not sure why there are not any pictures.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Attachment 30662Attachment 30663Attachment 30664

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks for the video of the room. I toured that same room early in construction phase and wondered how it would look finished.

----------


## poolguywindsor

They are some of the nicest rooms around, they all have the stone showers and murals in the bathrooms. The bamboo beds and furniture really give them the tropical feel.

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

The knuckleheads trying some sugarcane.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Last of the Blue Hole, off to Little Bay.

----------


## poolguywindsor

A short drive from the Blue Hole, Little Bay.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Some more Little Bay.

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures PGW!!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Loving all the pictures

----------


## kaycee

Very nice pics of blue hole and the surrounding areas.

----------


## bjritz

How far is Blue Hole from Negril?
Great pics and vids, thanks!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Blue hole is only about 30 minutes from Negril, not far at all, and Little Bay is just down the road from there.

----------


## CherryNorth49

> Blue hole is only about 30 minutes from Negril, not far at all, and Little Bay is just down the road from there.


This may be a silly question, but is Little Bay a town, or just a bay?  Is there a bar/cookshop/store there? You know, someplace to keep the bottle cap trail going  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not exactly but coming up next.......

----------


## poolguywindsor

So we made a stop in Little bay at Coral Cove cottages, nice place with a restaurant, bar and looks like some nice rooms, and cottages.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Captain Johnny the photographer!  

Oh and the fishing dog lol

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Here's what I love....
PoolGuy is a "night owl"  so I wake up to your beautiful pictures every day

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Back on the road! Next stop Brimstone.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Nothing like running up on a truck on a tight winding road under construction installing a water line!

Dam cows all over the road!

----------


## poolguywindsor

We were all starved so a stop at Out Of Town pastry shop for patty,s and coco bread.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Next its behind the yellow wall  as we are off to visit a friend there.

This place is in the west end by the Outatown pastry shop, its a cool property with some houses and cottages, like a gated community, hard to tell you are still even in Jamaica!!

Anyway its really nice there, beautiful pool, and several cave accesses down to the sea.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Some views of the caves, one even has a bar setup in it! Was a little creepy, but cool anyway.

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

All that in one day and we still made it back for the great sunset!
Our stay at Brimstone was cut a lttle short by an afternoon thunderstorm, a good one too!

----------


## Bnewb

> Our stay at Brimstone was cut a lttle short by an afternoon thunderstorm, a good one too!


Called Brimhole... :Smile:

----------


## Kimbobwee

LOL!!!!   Waaaaaay TOO MANY..." Bottlecaps"!

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK to funny Brimstone is here?

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Nothing like returning from a day out on the road to a home cooked meal!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Pork chops Jamaican style!!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Missed the end of Thursday we did go to the JUNGLE, there was this crazy white chick there doing a stripper act? Not sure what it was all about? Anyway she did this summersault rolling from the stage and almost took Uncle Johnny out, if only I had pictures, or even better some video of this!

We stayed pretty late, it was packed which was surprising as it was the first Thursday after RTI.

Ok so above you see the bags of shrimp thawing for Fridays dinner!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So we have made it to Friday, shrimp dinner day, beach crawl day!

The guy with the rake is the groundskeeper at Wild Parrot, he is keeping up the pplace until they reopen in nov.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Always a good place to start is Yellowbird for a couple dirty bananas.

Looks like we might se some rain!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I think I mentioned the Knuckleheads, ate lunch at Bourbon Beach pretty much every day!

Good thing we are at a bar looks like that rain is getting closer!

----------


## poolguywindsor

This is where I found them on the beach, before Yellowbird.

----------


## *vi*

I've got a lot of catching up to do.  I'm working my way backwards...well I started on this page then I'll go back to where I left off. But I had to let you know that I am soooooo enjoying your pictures.  and that sunset with the boat!!!!!!  it has got to be one of the best sunset photos I've seen!!  The colors just pulled me in.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I remember taking it thinking it was a postcard sunset, but didn't realize how good it turned out until I uploaded it!

----------


## Kimbobwee

Your son's holding your beer.......good kid.

----------


## poolguywindsor

As long as his mother doesn't see its all good!

----------


## Momthor3

Thanks so much for taking my beach walk for me today .....those dirty bananas made my day!!!!  Your pictures are beautiful!  Thanks for sharing it, makes the wait till Feb. a little easier......soon come

----------


## poolguywindsor

And here comes the rain!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

At this point we have missed lunch stuck at a bar in the rain?!

So for some reason we decide to walk across the road for patty,s, and I think uncle Johnny had to use the ATM, not sure though?

But for sure he had no shoes, not the best idea walking out there without shoes.

----------


## poolguywindsor

At least he was not run over by a bus!

----------


## papamark

I saw that...barefoot!
Hard core fun!!
Enjoying the report...

----------


## poolguywindsor

OK, so we made across the road and back, rain subsided, back on the beach!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Oh! and guess who we run into on the beach again? 

No , not shadow!

So we make it back to Sunnyside, and Uncle Johnny is so proud, might be the first time he made it past Shadow without buying a beer!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So after some time at Sunnyside, one of the usual stops, Tony,s hut and if you need to use the bathroom, here are some directions!

----------


## poolguywindsor

I can almost smell that shrimp dinner Vivian cooked up for us!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The shrimp dinner we were looking forward to all day is served!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Not sure why or how we ended up at Spyda,s but I do remember they had a stack of Negril phone books, and I have one autographed by Anita!, Its in my night table next to my bed, just in case I have to look up a # in Negril!

----------


## poolguywindsor

So this is Friday and we all have plans for the big party over at Margaritaville!

----------


## poolguywindsor

One last time!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

The tail of the green knife!

So last march when we stayed at Crystal Waters, there was not a sharp knife in the place so I brought this green knife, and left it with the cook, well, look its still here!

The red on e was left at Silver Sands, and the blue one is here in my kitchen.

So anyway I was just surprised to come across the green knife in the drawer  :Smile:

----------


## Creasemon

Red Stripe Light Lime ? Is this a new addition to the Stripe Family as I don't recall them last December. Are they as innocuous at the Bud Light limes they sell back here in the Great Wthite North?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Its been around for a while as has, Ginger, and Green Apple flavoured.

I liked the Lime, it was really hot in august and it was a good day beer, light and I really like anything lome flavoured.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Its Friday night and Margaritaville has the all you can drink,$1000 upstairs from 10 til 2, it gets really packed, and can be a lot of fun!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

So who ended up hooking up with the kingston girl?

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Looks like everyone is having a good time, sorry for the blurry photo,s  was late after a long day!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

So I used to always wear shoes in Negril, even on the beach, I usually walk a lot so that always made sense!

Some how this night I was wearing flip flops, at a bar, well at Margaritaville, it was raining of and on, with some heavy down pours, so that will be the reason I guess, any way, I had a tragic accident late that night, any one who has stayed at Crystal Waters must know the night security man, Kamel, he see,s everything going on , and some how was aware of my slip and fall, times 2!

I tried to laugh it off, but he insisted I needed emergency care! lol

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> So who ended up hooking up with the kingston girl?


....

----------


## poolguywindsor

They are all still Twittering, and Jaret talks to her on whatsap?

----------


## Momthor3

PGW  that badaboom song is stuck in my head.........who sings it please?? I looked all over youtube and can't find it   :Frown:    NVM found it!!!  The Jamaicans

----------


## poolguywindsor

That,s it the Jamaicans, an oldy, but a good one, it kinda became the theme song of the whole trip!

----------


## Momthor3

Love it!!! caught myself singing it at work today and knew I had to know who it was!!!!  I laughed at the directions to the toilet at tonys....kinda like the one at sunnyside it is soooo tall- a challenge for short tipsy persons lol

----------


## poolguywindsor

No worries here about the tall toilet!, I always like the detailed directions to the Toilet at Tony,s everywhere should do that!

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

Last day, Saturday! guess not much happened during the day, we all just hung out around the villa, you know how that last day its always a tough one, we don't leave til sunday, but you know that feeling!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Vivian made us some killer fried chicken, and mashed potatoes! It looks like we all have our own plans for the last night!

----------


## *vi*

> Its been around for a while as has, Ginger, and Green Apple flavoured.
> 
> I liked the Lime, it was really hot in august and it was a good day beer, light and I really like anything lome flavoured.


Lime is a favorite flavor of mine also.  Have to look for this and the ginger flavor too.

----------


## Lady Jane

I need to hire Vivian while I am there. Her food looks yummy. Bet the boys gobbled it up.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes we did , every meal she made!
From breakfast to snacks to some great dinners!

----------


## Big_frank

Every one of the food pictures look fantastic.

The most mouth-watering was the chicken lasagna.

----------


## poolguywindsor

I have had the chicken lasagna several times, always good, Vivian did a great job, maybe the best I have had!

----------


## Kimbobwee

Well Chief........after 37,000+ views, your journey was certainly enjoyed by many.  Thanx , had fun tagg'n along.  Catch ya in the near future...I'm sure.  Respect...Buddy!

----------


## poolguywindsor

After dinner and one last Negril sunset, everyone is making plans for the last night.

The knuckleheads are going to hang out around the villa, Uncle Johnny has to get his last Bourbon Beach fix, and I decide to start by heading up to Seastar, and wander back from there.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Made it to Seastar hung out had a few Redstripes, I think this was the night Captain D was there we had a brief conversation, hung out talked to Rob for a while, then out the gates I go!

I think if I remember correctly I stopped by Bourbon Beach on the way , there was Uncle Johnny he was well lit up comes over and grabs me in a bear hug, "this cant be good"
He is telling me something about he is the dj, and they let him play the music over the big sound system!

After  he insists on buying me a drink, I think he was buying everyone drinks?
A couple more bear hugs, and I decide Its time to dip!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Out on the road, grab a beer, and its funny how this goes, but as I was walking up Seastar lane to the road I was thinking of how many regulars I had not seen on this trip.
Get to the corner there is Russell same story different day, give him a couple bucks, keep on wandering down the west end road, I hear my name called amnd recognize the voice, cant see anyone, but,"is that you Delbert?" Yeah mon what going on?
This is the way the last day is suppose to end I guess,

----------


## TizzyATX

Lol

----------


## poolguywindsor



----------


## poolguywindsor

So I wander my way down to Debar, end up hanging out having some beers with Eddy, one of the nicest guys you will ever meet!

We had some beers and talked for quite some time, Ronnie then shows up in his new ride, he has himself a nice new car, real nice!

I hang out for a while longer, and then get Ronnie to drive me back its getting pretty late by now, we make a stop for some fuel at the Texaco, the place is packed, really busy, I grab a couple beeers and some late night snacks, and off we go.

----------


## poolguywindsor

When I get back I end up having a couple more beers with some of our neighbours at crystal waters, some new people came this day, American guys who run a recycle company on the island, Oils and that kinda thing!, We had some laughs and  now its real late, tomorrow being sunday , and the dreaded travel day.

----------


## STRIPER

Those guys didn't happen to be from northern il did they?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Don't remember for sure?

----------


## poolguywindsor

That's it, over done finished! Until next time!

----------


## billndonna

Well done PGW,thanks for sharing and milking it out for awhile to help hold us over until our time on the island!!

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks PGW!

----------


## murph

Nice- thanks Poolguy. A finished/completed Trip Report is quite the rarity! hahaha

----------


## kaycee

I LOVED this trip report! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

It's been nice tagging along with you.  It must be time to book, pack and go again.

----------


## davevols

Thanks for another great report PGW, but did you have to walk to the airport?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Thanks everyone, I think its the first time I finished one.

And it is almost time for a book pack and go, not until end of nov. as the Reggae marathon is on dec, 7th. this year.

That would be one disadvantage of the car rental, the walk from the arrivals where you drop the car off, back to departures.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Thanks for bringing us along with you PGW. As I said, it was a big help showing our soon come newbie friends all of your great pics and vids. Great to see all the cool folks at CWV! Maybe we will be neighbors there someday. Respect! BS

----------


## Reggae Roy

Great report Pool Guy!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Pictures have surfaced from , "The fall at Margaritaville", first aid, I will try to get them up later!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Knuckleheads at the airport!

----------


## poolguywindsor

Nothing serious just a scrapped knee, if had shoes on this would never have happened!!

----------


## billndonna

Party on pool guy,as well as we know you from just a couple meetings up,lifes good and take the scars as they come because they are way to much fun making them!!

----------


## Big_frank

You look more than a little 'blasted' in that photo.
Perhaps the lack of shoes only played a small part in the fall?

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Ouch!!! Good old Kamel to the rescue though! Great staff at CWV!  Good thing the rum punch is close at hand?

----------


## poolguywindsor

Kamel is like a ghost at night,  even if you don't see him, he can see everything going on!

----------


## poolguywindsor

The time is almost here to start a new Trail of bottle caps, It will be really tough to top the amazing trip we had in august! Any way I am going to do my best to start a report on site, always have a hard time doing this because I cant sit still long enough!

----------


## nutz4travel

Looking forward to it!

----------


## Lady Jane

Me too!

----------


## kaycee

Can't wait to read more!!

----------


## Crusher

What is it about Margarittaville? I broke my bloody leg walking through the parking lot there a couple of years ago. LOL!!

----------


## rinakim

Just two more days til you begin your next adventure!  See you at YYZ on Wednesday  :Cool:

----------


## jamaicamarylance

I finally finished reading your report....awesome. I guess you are a 1/4 of the way there again, somewhere over the USA.
Enjoy your time and play safe. Looking forward to your next trail of bottle caps...LOL!
Cheers Mary and Lance
Soon come

----------

